# Advertising Seminars and Events



## Flatlander

Hi folks, a gentle reminder:

According to the rules that I'm sure you have all taken the time to read, seminars and events are to be posted in the "Seminars and Events" forum.

In order to post events here in the Russian Martial Arts area, you need to meet the qualifications as defined here.

Thank you for your continued support!

-Dan Bowman
-MT SuperMod


----------



## Greg Smith

You know that I am BRAND NEW to your Forum and its layout. So I just know that you will excuse me. Plus in my reply of yesterday wherein I stated that I later found out about that page. 

But you really cannot excuse those Vasiliev-Ryabko guys, they know Better. And they have been Violating your rule on that for a very long time too! But my experience with on our Forum as Administrator, I found that VIOLATING EVERYONE'S RULES BUT THEIR OWN IS WHAT THEY DO, THAT'S THEIR NATURE!


----------



## Flatlander

Mr. Smith, had I wanted to address the issue directly to you, I'd have done it privately.  My intent was to put up a friendly reminder to all users as to the appropriate protocol.  Please do not take offence.:asian:

Having said that, I'd appreciate that we do not bring issues from other discussion boards on to this one.  Please keep those issues where they belong.  Further, I don't believe that it's to anyone's benefit to engage in derogatory commentary toward anyone here.

Thank you.


----------



## NYCRonin

Without using lots 'caps'....

Perhaps one of the reasons the systema guys - of which I am 'one' - have not been called to task about previous posts re: seminars here is simple. Those posts do not contain derogatory statements about any otner RMA or the practitoners conducting them. Other posts might contain a little heated discusssion about this...but not seminar postings...which, in the past; have always been dry statements of what is available, where, when and how $$$.

Before I was a Mod here...while I was a Mod and now, no longer performing this service to M.Talk - I really cannot recall any seminar post from ROSS, Sambo or Systema that was enfolded in a degrogatory about ANY other RMA. 

Mr. Smith - I do not know enough of Vadim to call any point about him....Sonny seems to know far, far more. I do not know if he is correct...but I do know Sonny well enough to be secure that he rarely posts anything derogatory about anyone..unless he feels strongly about it. He also, like a few of the Systema group - know abit more about you, though. 

LOL - you claim we of Systema 'violate everyones rules' -- and evidently, you feel the rules here were violated by 'us' - (for when I chose to present a training opportunity, I would post it here)...but none of the Moderators here seemed to feel this way. 

I would draw your attention to your attacks on people well regarded, overall; in the RMA m.art community...as a point of consideration. At least, when posting any training opportunity. I dont recall any seminar post on this site - calling out the other types of any m.art as, basically; being lesser than any other national form. Never can remember any ROSS student posting a seminar and saying "Sambo and the leaders are crap - compared to us" or any form of words to this effect.

AND...being 'new' to this, or any site - is really no excuse for breaking that forums rules -- m.art or not.

Ignorance of the law = no excuse. 

People that would like to attend an 11 day seminar to become accredited in some form of m.art - if thats what they want...and thinks its good for them...I personally have no basic gripe with that....you get what you pay for.
And perhaps 'that' is exactly what these people seek and are needing....or seeking in their life. Not what I seek...but to each, their own, I guess. I have seen such things in 41 years of martial study...will see them till I die.

Just not for 'me'....if its somehow good for you - go for it.

We are known by the company we keep....how we express ourselves....and how we live.....so shall all be known.

The overall RMA community - from ROSS to Buza to Systema to SAMBO to all others, including what you represent here - are fascinating things for consideration - but one size does not fit all....in any way of martial study and life itself.

In this, I wish you to consider - your represent your method and yourself....on any cyber-site.

And people remember.

I only offer advice, Mr. Smith...take it or leave it. First impressions should always be very carefully considered..for they do not come back again.

Personally, although my friend Sonny states his positition quite clearly...perhaps you could tell the members more about what you find so interesting about what your studying....this might be very interesting for the M/Talk martial corner to read. 

I would be interested, for my own 'enlightenment'.


----------



## kage110

NYCRonin said:
			
		

> Without using lots 'caps'....
> 
> <snip>
> 
> And people remember.
> 
> I only offer advice, Mr. Smith...take it or leave it. First impressions should always be very carefully considered..for they do not come back again.


 
I would second this: I do not know Sonny in the way that RobG does but I was suprised at his approach to this subject - it is not like him to be so harsh, in my experience. But that was not enough to turn me away from Mr Smith's teacher. Mr Smith's replies and posts on this forum, on the other hand, make me absolutely sure I want nothing to do with him or his teacher.

And for the record; I am not a "Vasiliev-Ryabko' guy (though I do like a good number of those kind of people).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Reminder: All seminar and event announcements should go in the Seminar section. Please refer to our Terms of Service for our ad policy
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71377
Ads and seminar announcements that do not conform will be removed without notice.
Thank you.


----------

